# Internet connections



## charlesroebuck (Nov 15, 2009)

We are considering coming to Cyprus to live for 3 or 4 months of the year, November to March but will retain our UK home just in case !

We did come to Protaras on holiday a couple of years ago and liked the people and places we went to but this is totally different to moving on a semi permanent basis. 

1, Is this area ok to live in and will there be enough to keep us occupied over the winter months.
2, What are the rental costs like for a 2 bed apartment, preferably within 5 to 10km of the sea. Any website I could browse for this info
3, My business in the uk is internet based and I would need a good quality internet service so I can continue to work from Cyprus - is this available in the Protaras area and how much would it cost per month

Many thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

charlesroebuck said:


> We are considering coming to Cyprus to live for 3 or 4 months of the year, November to March but will retain our UK home just in case !
> 
> We did come to Protaras on holiday a couple of years ago and liked the people and places we went to but this is totally different to moving on a semi permanent basis.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles welcome to the forum,
Protaras is not the place for full time living. It is very much a summer holiday resort and much of it closes down for the winter.
There are other areas nearer to Laranaca which are more suited for full time living and also Paphos area is perfect for full time living.
As for internet connections they are quite good in most parts ofthe island except for the more remote villages. My business is also internet based, I am online for hours every day, our phone bill with broadband and all our calls ( we make a lot of overseas calls) is between 60 and 70 euros per month.

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

charlesroebuck said:


> We are considering coming to Cyprus to live for 3 or 4 months of the year, November to March but will retain our UK home just in case !
> 
> We did come to Protaras on holiday a couple of years ago and liked the people and places we went to but this is totally different to moving on a semi permanent basis.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles, 
I agree with Veronica, there are better areas to live permanently than Protaras. Kapparis, Protaras, Pernera, Agia Trias and Agia Napa shut down for the winter. Even the MacDonalds and the public toilets are shut and padlocked! 

If you want to be in the east of the island you might consider the town of Paralimni or the villages of Frenaros, Xylafagou, Ormidhia Liopetri or Avgorou, but I think you would be better off in the Larnaca area. 

You can expect to pay about €475 to €500 per month plus bills for a two bedroom apartment with pool in Oroklini or Pyla. Oroklini is between the base at Dhekelia and Larnaca, it stretches from the beach in Larnaca Bay to Oroklini Hill 3km away. Larnaca is about 5 miles away. Pyla is the next village heading away from Larnaca towards Dhekelia.

You can get broadband in Oroklini and Pyla. The price you pay depends on what download speed you want. We have 2mb. It costs about €40 per month for the broadband and it is adequate for most things we want to do but you might want more.


----------



## charlesroebuck (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear BabsM & Veronica

Thank you for taking the time to reply, the information you have given is very useful. I will think about what you have said and contact you again with further questions if that is ok with you two

Regards

Charles


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

charlesroebuck said:


> We are considering coming to Cyprus to live for 3 or 4 months of the year, November to March but will retain our UK home just in case !
> 
> We did come to Protaras on holiday a couple of years ago and liked the people and places we went to but this is totally different to moving on a semi permanent basis.
> 
> ...


We spend last weekend in Protaras and it was beautiful if you like ghost towns. I have never seen a Micky D's closed before. Also, as we found out since there aren't many people around they don't rush to fix anything like electricity after a storm.


----------



## charlesroebuck (Nov 15, 2009)

theresoon said:


> We spend last weekend in Protaras and it was beautiful if you like ghost towns. I have never seen a Micky D's closed before. Also, as we found out since there aren't many people around they don't rush to fix anything like electricity after a storm.


Hi Theresoon

Thank for contacting me. It does seem that the area that I was considering shuts down over the winter months so a rethink is in order, perhaps Larnaca (outskirts) would be better suited.

What is the weather like in November/December/Jan and Feb particularly at night as the whole point of getting away in winter is better weather than the UK

Regards

Charles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

charlesroebuck said:


> Dear BabsM & Veronica
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply, the information you have given is very useful. I will think about what you have said and contact you again with further questions if that is ok with you two
> 
> ...


Feel free to pick our brains anytime Charles.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

charlesroebuck said:


> Hi Theresoon
> 
> Thank for contacting me. It does seem that the area that I was considering shuts down over the winter months so a rethink is in order, perhaps Larnaca (outskirts) would be better suited.
> 
> ...


In November and December the weather is changeable. You can expect daytime temperatures between probably 16 and 25 along the coast, colder in the Troodos. Some days you will get wall to wall sunshine, other will have clouds and even the occasional rainy shower. Possibly some heavy showers and high winds. In general it is warmer, brighter and drier than the UK.

Traditionally Christmas isn't Christmas without snow in the Troodos. We've been coming here for Christmas for four years and have had snow in the Troodos, during the Christmas period, for at least three out of four years... can't remember about the fourth! Meanwhile, on the coastal area it has been warm enough to wander round in shorts & t-shirts in the daytime!. In Cyprus you can swim in the sea in the morning and ski in the afternoon between Christmas and March

January and February are our coldest, windiest & wetest months. The weather is generally worse but nowhere near as bad as the UK. Daytime temperatures between 12 and 22, night-time can go down to freezing but its usually above. We get frosts maybe once in every two years!


----------

